# [SOLVED] USB Port malfunctioning



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have 4 USB ports on my laptop and all seem to occasionally lose connectivity with any devices/usb cables that are connected to them. For example my usb mouse works fine for a couple of minutes but then is unresponsive. In order to work I must unplug it from the usb port & plug it back in (repeated after few minutes). Sometimes the usb ports work fine for over 30 minutes but then the same problem rises. Anything I can do to fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

check the manufacturer and make sure you have the latest drivers.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

Thanks for reply..

I tried to update several times but I keep getting the "No better updates available" message. 
I just finished reading a google search .. suggests a full reboot to original manufacturer default settings because XP SP2 has been the cause of "unrecognized usb device plugged into usb" messages. But I found that SP1 does not help this (from another source).


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

You can uninstall them and let the computer reinstall. Mike

Go to the Device Manager. 
Expand Universal Serial Bus controllers. 
Right-click every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers node, and then click Uninstall to remove them one at a time. 
Restart the computer, and then reinstall the USB controllers. 
Plug in and then test to see if the problem is fixed.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*



MJZZZ said:


> You can uninstall them and let the computer reinstall. Mike
> 
> Go to the Device Manager.
> Expand Universal Serial Bus controllers.
> ...


So I started using this external usb hub and it worked but it went out... I did what you said about uninstalling them one at a time and then poof just like that the hub came back on and started to work... even my external media hardDrive was being read (through the hub). So it's working for now.. thanks for the help you guys ray:ray:ray:


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

I hope this is a long term fix. Good luck, Mike :laugh:


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

It went out again  I hate this stupid laptop!! Now it seems to work for about 20 minutes then I get the USB Device Not Recognized pop up... damn it


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

Here is something to try, Remove Hidden Devices 
1. Click Start. Click Run. Type cmd and press OK.
2. Type “set DEVMGR_SHOW_DETAILS=1″ (without quotation marks) and press Enter.
3. Type “set DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES=1″ (without quotation marks) and Press Enter.
4. Type “start devmgmt.msc” (without quotation marks) and click press Enter.
5. Click View. Click Show hidden devices.
6. Click “+” to expand Imaging devices, Unknown devices and USB devices.
7. Are there any USB devices and unknown devices (including grayed out devices)? If so, please right click it and click Uninstall.


----------



## cheetos82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: USB Port malfunctioning*

2pistolpacker.. sorry for the extremely late response (been away for a while) but your solution totally worked! Thanks for taking your time to help me out ))))))))


----------



## sonson007blue (Mar 3, 2010)

thnx dude that last solution really works .... its great ... but after uninstallin some of them not alll:4-dontkno


----------



## sonson007blue (Mar 3, 2010)

it does read the device when the "enhanced host controllerin disabled .... but it doesnt sync... any help


----------

